# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  My site

## Adam

In a blatant attempt to get another link to my own web site as links are good for SEO rankings; I'll post it's address here.
Gavin; if you want to remove it; I understand entirely.

http://www.norfolkbee.co.uk

If anyone sees anything wrong in the site then please let me know. 
(Jon did mention a couple of things which I can't recall and have now gone as they were in a PM on the old BBKA site).

The site has not cost me anything apart from (too much) time.  (I must have some Scottish in me after all) - It's hosted as part of the initiative below, and it's made by googlesites software - also free so if anyone wants to have a go with a web site you can.

http://www.gbbo.co.uk/index

----------


## chris

Nice site Adam. Clear and simple, and easily browsed.

----------


## Neils

Seconded. Will have a look in more detail later and drop you a line if  I spot anything obvious.

----------


## Jon

Could you not have got the 15 grand off the bbka to design their site. Yours looks much better.

----------


## Jon

And can we not play that game where you have to write norf*lkbee and Th*rne! Some people enjoy playing s*lly b*ggers.
I reckon that due to blatant self promotion Adam should be known as Ad*m from here on in!

----------


## Neils

I was toying with the idea of a script that randomly censored words just for the hell of it,  :Big Grin:

----------


## drumgerry

Nice website!  Your link to honey recipes is mis-spelled!

----------


## gavin

Remove the link??  Whatever do you mean?!!  Fora such as this are all about sharing knowledge and there is no policy of suppressing links to nice websites like:

http://www.norfolkbee.co.uk

In case you were wondering, part of the ethos setting up this site came from seeing and reacting against some of the mistakes made by others.  So:

- open access viewing
- links not just tolerated but welcomed
- idle log-in times lengthened from the vBulletin default rather than shortened
- minimal interference in posts, always explained when something was changed
- pretty relaxed censorship and banning rules with only one person affected so far

PS
Nice site that one: http://www.norfolkbee.co.uk

----------


## Neils

Links to other sites?  if we got enough of them it'd be like some kind of Web of sites. If there were sites everywhere it'd be a sort of world wide web.  I think you might on to something here Gavin  :Wink:

----------


## Adam

Thanks for the comments. Recipe has been changed. I am sure there are many more errors in there.

Ad*m

----------


## chris

"A note about drones. These are bigger than the worker or queen bee and are there for the sole purpose of mating."

I was wondering if this is certain?  I have read that drones help cover the brood, and also play a part in the pheromone balance in the hive. And perhaps other roles?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Try the diseases quiz at http://www.beekeepingforum.co.uk
Its very good

----------


## Adam

> "A note about drones. These are bigger than the worker or queen bee and are there for the sole purpose of mating."
> 
> I was wondering if this is certain?  I have read that drones help cover the brood, and also play a part in the pheromone balance in the hive. And perhaps other roles?


I am sure they do more - although not well documented or understood yet. As it was put in a section aimed at beginners I though a simple straight-forward approach would be best. 

They must have some pheromone to allow them to a) get fed and b) be allowed into almost any hive they chose. Some blokes have it and some blokes don't I suppose! (Or they just wear Lynx).

----------

